# TOP 15 of SLOVAKIA



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*1. The TATRAS*

*Magnificient mountain range bordering Poland and Slovakia and the highest and most attractive part of the Carpathians mountain circle. Filled with dramatic skylines, many untouched rock paths, high waterfalls, blue lakes, deep forests and represented by very rich flora and fauna. On the contrary to Alps this all beauty is concentrated on a relatively small area. Visited by hundreds of thousands tourists every year enjoying hiking, climbing, skiing or just relaxing. *





*BASIC INFORMATION*

*Location:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Map overview:
*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Distance from*
Bratislava: 348 km
Prague: 592 km
Vienna: 423 km
Budapest: 268 km
Warsaw: 491 km
Kyjev: 940 km

*Web seat:*
http://www.tatry.sk/en
http://www.tanap.org/english/
_for climbers_
http://www.tatry.nfo.sk/vthse.php
_for skiers_
http://www.skislovakia.sk/sports_results/en_high_tatras.html

*360 Dg. PHOTO* - click and drag the mouse to view from different angles or scroll to zoom

from *Kriváň peak 2453 m*
southern view:
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap/?pr=2520&p=2522
northern view
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap/?pr=2520&p=2521
from *Lomnica peak 2623 m*
top view
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap-lomnicky-stit/?pr=735
view from observatory
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-lomnicky-stit-vychod-slnka-i/?pr=735&p=754
from *Malá Studená valley*
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/112...yho-chata-maly-svah-zima-0708/?pr=1099&p=1100
from *Rysy peak 2499 m*
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap-rysy/?pr=2528
from *Poprad lake - Popradské Pleso*
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap/?pr=1124&p=2517

*Picture lounge:*

Cream above The Peaks by Vincént, on Flickr












by tatramountains: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5692763241/sizes/l/in/photostream/


















by High and Low Tatras:http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693342736/


kitty2 by Tatra Photography, on Flickr


groupwolf by Tatra Photography, on Flickr

Vysoké Tatry (Západné Tatry - Roháče), Ťatliakovo pleso (1370 m n.m.) by mariannakoutna, on Flickr





Zelene Pleso by pa:st, on Flickr











Kolejka jeszcze raz by rafalj, on Flickr


troy pleso, slovakia by Tatra Photography, on Flickr




2005-07-27 Vysoké Tatry - Litvorné Pleso 2 by beranekp, on Flickr










by Mateusz Kulawik: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateusz-kulawik/5330032861/ 


Lomnický štít...Slovakia...2634m by Monica Gherman, on Flickr






Photographers-at-Dawn-High-Tatras-TPW by Tatra Photography, on Flickr


22 Missing by Vincént, on Flickr


















by tatramountains: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693331442/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Totally awesome!


Thanks, 2nd will come very soon :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*2. The Capital - BRATISLAVA*

*From the history called "Beauty on the Danube" this vibrant and cosmopolitan with city rich history as a capital of the Kingdom and coronation city offers numerous historical sights and monuments, museums, great pedestrian zones, cobblestone narrow medieval streets, street café life, lots of parks and wild nature of Small Carpathians a paradise for cyclists and downhill cyclists just on the edge. And when you are tired of museums and culture Small Carpathian Vine route with it´s cellars and vineries awaits you just 10 km far.*


Castillo de Bratislava by  JJLópez , on Flickr



*BASIC INFORMATION*

*Location:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Map overview:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Distance:*
Vienna: 65,9 km
Prague: 331 km
Warsaw: 673 km
Budapest: 200 km
Kyjev: 1215 km
Ljubljana: 448 km
Zagreb: 438 km
Belgrade: 572 km
Zurich: 829 km
Milano: 940 km
Berlin : 684 km

*Web seat:*
http://visit.bratislava.sk/EN/
http://www.bkis.sk/en/kulturne-leto-2011/home/
http://www.bratislavaguide.com/
_transportation:_
http://imhd.zoznam.sk/ba/?w=2e25212e36212c28&lang=en
http://www.dpb.sk/en
http://www.airportbratislava.sk/index.aspx?lang=1033
_Culture, sport and entertainment:_
http://www.muzeumbratislava.sk/
http://www.snm.sk/?home
http://www.snd.sk/?home
http://www.muzeum.bratislava.sk/en/index.asp
http://danubiana.eu/eng/index.html
http://www.slovak-jewish-heritage.org/jewish-museum-slovakia.html?&L=0
http://www.bratislava-hrad.sk/en
http://www.castles.sk/devin.php
http://www.muzeum.sk/defaulte.php?obj=hrad&ix=hd_mmba
http://www.cyklotrasy.sk/
http://www.zoobratislava.sk/?home
_around Bratislava:_
http://www.mvc.sk/homepage
http://www.hradcervenykamen.sk/?page=main&language=en
http://www.slnecnejazera.eu/?lang=en
http://www.trnava.sk/dvd/081001/index_en.html
http://www.svatyjur.sk/content/engl...1f5e3fae3bff=b0c82b29e052d4d1b6413f944c1fd4d1
http://www.marianka.sk/web/?q=node/2
http://www.castles.sk/pajstun.php
http://www.dolnakrupa.com/en/7_wonders.html

*Picture lounge:*

Bratislaboys by Éole, on Flickr


Roland's fountain by theodevil, on Flickr


The Red Tramway and the Blue Night by Gilderic (Recovering), on Flickr


Old Town Hall by theodevil, on Flickr


Night Lights by theodevil, on Flickr


Hviezdoslavovo namestie, vianoce by misig, on Flickr


Bratislava Center by theodevil, on Flickr


Korunovačné slávnosti 2010 by Bratislavsky kraj, on Flickr


Chateau in Prievoz by theodevil, on Flickr


Guarded by jonwild, on Flickr


IMGP4107 by emenefix, on Flickr


Under the Castle by theodevil, on Flickr









by wizimir: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizimir/5484039500/


Lovely sunset by theodevil, on Flickr


Korunovačné slávnosti 2010 by Bratislavsky kraj, on Flickr


St. Martin's Cathedral by theodevil, on Flickr


Plaza mayor de Bratislava by  JJLópez , on Flickr


In front of Kempinski Hotel by theodevil, on Flickr


Evening in the city by theodevil, on Flickr


Greeting  by theodevil, on Flickr


Radison SAS Carlton - Bratislava by Delox - Martin Deák, on Flickr


Bratislava by mr.reverend, on Flickr


Festival nového cirkusu CIRKULART by Bratislavsky kraj, on Flickr


Bratislava by  JJLópez , on Flickr










by carpenoctem: http://www.flickr.com/photos/miagator/2036172624/sizes/l/in/set-72157603239694640/









by carpenoctem: http://www.flickr.com/photos/miagator/2035237179/in/set-72157603239694640


All Layers of Eurovea by theodevil, on Flickr


Faster than Light by theodevil, on Flickr


Sunny Digital Park by theodevil, on Flickr


Eurovea_011 by [email protected], on Flickr


Eurovea Galleria by Miki216, on Flickr


Eurovea_001 by [email protected], on Flickr


Double City by theodevil, on Flickr


RiverPark by alexander.27, on Flickr


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*3. The SLOVAK PARADISE *

*Slovak Paradise-Slovenský Raj a National Park of deep gorges dotted with hundreds of waterfalls and cascades crossable only by ladders and chains, views from bizare rocky formations down to hundred meters of depth and many unspoiled caves, ravines and abysses, among them one of the most visited UNESCO cave Dobsina Ice Cave. Wild and romantic nature for those who love extremes. One of the most visited in Slovakia also for UNESCO Spis Castle and Kapitula with magnificient Levoca lying less than hour by car. *










*BASIC INFORMATION*

*Location:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Map overview:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Map of UNESCO Dobšiná Ice Cave(red dot line is a guided tour): *









*Distance:*
Bratislava: 363 km
Vienna: 437 km
Warsaw: 452 km
Prague: 587 km
Budapest: 258 km
Kyjev: 913 km
Krakow: 168 km

*Web seat:*
http://www.slovensky-raj.org/slovak-paradise/
http://www.slovensky-raj.sk/en/index.php
http://www.slovenskyraj-org.slovakparadise.sk/
http://www.slovenskyraj.eu/r01/?lang=en
http://www.dedinky.eu/
http://www.ssj.sk/jaskyne/spristupnene/dobsinska-ladova/prirodne-pomery/
_security_
http://www.hzs.sk/
_around_
http://eng.levoca.sk/
http://spisskyhrad.com/
http://www.slovenskyraj.sk/vylety/spkapitula/en.html

*Picture lounge:*



















Dedinky II. by r0mc0, on Flickr


IMGP1742 by -JM-, on Flickr


Hornad-Klamm by Kommissar Zufall, on Flickr




































































































































by va.lejntin :http://www.flickr.com/photos/blik-opener/2802844619/


754.055-2 (Renátka) Stratená -Dedinky by Michal Pagáč, on Flickr


080804_061_StratenskaPila by Adalbert_Krims, on Flickr


Dedinky by CsabX, on Flickr


Slovak Paradise (3) by Michal SVK, on Flickr


Zimná galéria v Prielome Hornádu (Slovenský raj) by Juliánus, on Flickr


Slovak Paradise - Stratena by Roman Lajs, on Flickr


Dedinky I. by r0mc0, on Flickr


----------



## nirma1230 (May 30, 2011)

its really beautiful places, thank you to share with us and i hope that you will keep it up and will share more as like this


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

nirma1230 said:


> its really beautiful places, thank you to share with us and i hope that you will keep it up and will share more as like this


Yes, for sure :cheers:

Thanks!


----------



## janayte (Aug 28, 2008)

Since 3 years i want to go to Slovakia and now there a flight from my city,there i will go! Thanks to share the pics


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

janayte said:


> Since 3 years i want to go to Slovakia and now there a flight from my city,there i will go! Thanks to share the pics


Muchas gracias amigo :cheers:

Saludos de Eslovaquía!


----------



## Marek_VF (Aug 6, 2006)

Páči sa mi to


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*4. KOŠICE *

*Named in other three languages Kassa, Kaschau or Cassovia this cosmopolitan city and metropolis of the east offers the same splendour and beauty as capital Bratislava situated more than 400 km far, but with much more relaxed atmosphere of the less stressed second biggest city of the country. Awesome historical centre is dotted by great palaces, churches, St. Elizabeth Cathedral which is the most eastward situated gothic cathedral in Europe and museums. And when you will be tired of seeing these monuments you can just sit down in numerous caffees, bars and pubs and enjoy dynamic atmosphere of this city. For those who want to explore the country outside city awaits UNESCO cave of Jasov and Premonstratory monastery or Zádiel gorge in Slovak Karst National Park. And less than our you can visit smaller Košice, the Slovak fourth biggest city Prešov. *


St. Elisabeth Cathedral, Košice, Slovakia by John in Scotland, on Flickr

*BASIC INFORMATION*

*Location:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*Map overview:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Position of sights: http://www.kosice.sk/clanok.asp?file=history_remembrances_mapa.htm

*Distance:*
Bratislava: 458 km
Vienna: 590 km
Budapest: 259 km
Warsaw: 484 km
Prague: 670 km
Krakow: 246 km
Kyjev: 878 km
Lviv: 338 km
Cluj-Napoca: 402km
Belgrade: 620 km

*Web seat:*
http://www.visitkosice.eu/en
http://www.kosice.sk/
http://www.cassovia.sk/backend/deutsch.php
http://www.kosice.info/
_transportation:_
http://imhd.zoznam.sk/ke/?w=2e25212e36212c28&lang=en
http://eng.airportkosice.sk/c/portal_public/layout?p_l_id=26.8
_culture, sport and entertainment:_
http://www.kosice.sk/kulturne_akcie.asp
http://www.kosice2013.sk/en
http://www.kosicemarathon.com/en/index.php
http://en.sfk.sk/
http://www.rimkat.sk/rs/_index.php
http://www.golf-alpinka.sk/
http://www.sdke.sk/index.php?page=uvod_sk
http://www.thaliaszinhaz.sk/new/sk/thalia.html
http://www.kulturpark.sk/
http://www.zookosice.sk/
http://www.hckosice.sk/index.php
_around:_
http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&idp=4910
http://www.ssj.sk/jaskyne/spristupnene/jasovska/prirodne-pomery/
http://www.gemer.sk/ciele/ztiesnava/ztiesnava.html
http://www.jasov.sk/!old/monastery/monastery-sk.html
http://www.presov.sk/portal/

*Picture lounge:*

State Theatre, Košice, Slovakia by John in Scotland, on Flickr


Hlavná ulica - the Main street in Kosice by VierkaJancary, on Flickr










by flikrized: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1375/867483535_89b5e35b63_b.jpg










by flikrized: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1110/867484835_60819001ab_b.jpg


Marathon by VierkaJancary, on Flickr


DSC_5767 by barry_432, on Flickr










by flikrized: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pikmin/868329288/


Kassai dóm belső by AZso, on Flickr


Kassai dóm belső by AZso, on Flickr


Premonstratensian Church, Košice, Slovakia by John in Scotland, on Flickr


Calvinist Church, Košice, Slovakia by John in Scotland, on Flickr


St. Urbain's Tower, Košice, Slovakia by John in Scotland, on Flickr










by flickrized: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pikmin/868330732/in/set-72157600839758522


After the rain by theodevil, on Flickr


DSC_5756 by barry_432, on Flickr


Sitting with Sándor Márai (1900-1989) by jandudas, on Flickr


Friends by jandudas, on Flickr


Kassai dóm belső by AZso, on Flickr


Kassai dóm belső by AZso, on Flickr


In front of the St. Elisabeth Cathedral by jandudas, on Flickr


Kassa központja by AZso, on Flickr


Coffee place by jandudas, on Flickr


Kosice (8) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


DSC_5767 by barry_432, on Flickr


Art-Nouveau façade by jandudas, on Flickr


atmosphere in the town by VierkaJancary, on Flickr


Peace Marathon in Kosice by VierkaJancary, on Flickr


DSC_5738 by barry_432, on Flickr


Art-Nouveau façade by jandudas, on Flickr


DSC_5759 by barry_432, on Flickr


walking on the Main street by VierkaJancary, on Flickr


St. Urban Tower by jandudas, on Flickr


DSC_5812 by barry_432, on Flickr


DSC_5741 by barry_432, on Flickr


Kosice by Ben Bawden, on Flickr


St Elizabeth Cathedral - Tower by Clear Blue Sky, on Flickr


kosice by xronisv, on Flickr


church kosice by tokarcik.tomas, on Flickr


new buildings in Kosice by VierkaJancary, on Flickr


St Elizabeth Cathedral - Tower by Clear Blue Sky, on Flickr


St Elizabeth Cathedral - Tower by Clear Blue Sky, on Flickr


St Elizabeth Cathedral by Clear Blue Sky, on Flickr


Dome 3 by Miloš, on Flickr


Dome 5 by Miloš, on Flickr


hotel DoubleTree by Hilton by VierkaJancary, on Flickr










by ludevit: http://www.galeriaslovakia.sk/detail.php?idfoto=7598










by Zolibej: http://www.galeriaslovakia.sk/detail.php?idfoto=5416










by obyvatel: http://flog.pravda.sk/obyvatel.flog?foto=279732










by Sokolov: http://flog.pravda.sk/sokolov.flog?foto=315080










by: Jvstke http://flog.pravda.sk/jvstke.flog?foto=396890


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

parada skvela praca 100 neviem sa dockat dalsieho miesta


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! great pictures


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

NEWWORLD said:


> Absolutely stunning! great pictures


Thanks! More to see very soon. 
The thread was upgraded by adding location, map, basic info.

The changes had been made to improve info about every place as much as possible
Your other suggestions are very welcomed.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*5. THE LOW TATRAS *

*Awesome destination for hickers, climbers, skiers, speleologists, paragliders, adventurers. Longest and largest mountain range of Slovakia dividing the country into two parts. Dotted with hundreds of ravines, stone walls, deep gorges, magnificient views, crystal clear lakes, two biggest caves, one of the best cycle paths in Slovakia and the 150km long ridge path being one of the most popular in Europe offering 4 days at the aproximate height of 2000 m. *


IMG_1230 by vzalud, on Flickr

*BASIC INFORMATION*

*Location:*

*Map overview*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Distance:*
Bratislava: 301 km
Warsaw: 473 km
Krakow: 181 km
Prague: 526 km
Budapest: 271 km
Vienna: 376 km
Kyjev: 991 km
Cluj-Napoca: 560km

*Web seat:*
http://www.jasna.sk/en/winter/
http://www.nizketatry.sk/en.html
http://www.parksnow.sk/donovaly/en/index.php
http://www.nizketatry.info/
http://www.ssj.sk/jaskyne/spristupnene/demanovska-slobody/prirodne-pomery/?lang=en
http://www.ssj.sk/jaskyne/spristupnene/demanovska-ladova/prirodne-pomery/?lang=en
http://www.jmn.sk/index_en.html
http://www.jmn.sk/index_en.html
_Around_
http://www.mikulas.sk/en/visitor.php
http://www.vlkolinec.sk/?theme=uk
http://www.drevenykostol.sk/indexe.htm
http://www.castles.sk/liptovsky-hrad.php?castle=106
http://www.liptovskemuzeum.sk/index/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=80
http://www.grandcastle.sk/en/uvod
http://eng.brezno.sk/welcome-to-brezno.phtml?id5=13636
_Relax and culture_
http://www.tatralandia.sk/index.php?lang=uk
http://www.thermalpark.sk/en
http://www.liptovskemuzeum.sk/index/





























IMG_1276 by vzalud, on Flickr










 Uploaded with ImageShack.us











IMG_1249 by vzalud, on Flickr





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us




















Demanovska Ice Cave DSC_1522 by Dan Skrobak, on Flickr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






































IMG_1344 by vzalud, on Flickr


20081016 181 Demanovska Jaskyna Slobody by Eilam Gil, on Flickr





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us





























Nízké Tatry by petr_konecny, on Flickr




















20081016 169 Demanovska Jaskyna Slobody by Eilam Gil, on Flickr











Tatry by Michal Hajduk, on Flickr





























View from Chopok to Tatra Mounstains by Karol Majewski, on Flickr


Gyömbér és Chopok túra 2008 078 by toci.toci, on Flickr


chopok by aceed, on Flickr


Vrbické Pleso (lake), Nízke Tatry, Slovakia by Design d15 , on Flickr


Niskie Tatry by emenefix, on Flickr










by tatramountain: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5702187383/



IMGP5568.JPG by martindinga, on Flickr









by Adamplesnik: http://www.flickr.com/photos/_adamplesnik/5703010079/in/set-72157626681956432


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

^^
Thanks! :cheers:

new places to come very soon..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*NEW!!!*

Added panoramatic 360 dg. photos. Currently for Tatras, and will be added soon for other places. To watch it, just look for the red sign 360 Dg. Photo.

enjoy :cheers:


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

:applause::applause::applause:
Hombre! No hay palabras!!! Gran trabajo, muy buen hilo!!!
Me quedo flipando de tanta belleza. 
Saludos desde Valencia, de Minsk también)))


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

nechcem byt drzy ale kedy pribudne dalsi prispevok?


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

jaskyne by si mohol zrobit samostatne  myslim ze tie nase kazdopadne stoja zato


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic photos, amazing landscape.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful Slovakia! I also follow a blog from a girl from Slovakia, definitely a place I'll have to go to next time I go back to Europe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos from Slovakia :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*6. The SPIŠ CASTLE and LEVOČA*

*Two medieval pearls situated on the shores of mighty Tatras mountains in the historical centre of the ancient Spiš changed through centuries only a little, the region dotted with hundreds of medieval Gothic and Rennaissance monuments where the spirit of Middle Ages transforms into silent stones and stories of heroic battles against Mongolians on Spiš castle, one of the world´s largest castles and into thick walls of ancient houses of Levoča through which still passes the spirit of White Lady. And as a crown of this medieval pearl a treasure hidden behind the walls of beautiful St. James Church: The Altair of Levoča. Highest wooden altair of the world, masterpiece of mysterious and almost mythical Master Paul of Levoča who left his testimony all around Slovakia. Welcome to Levoča and Spiš Castle. Welcome to the Middle Ages! *









by: Kartuzian http://flog.pravda.sk/kartuzian.flog?foto=301773









by: Ivanuska http://flog.pravda.sk/ivanuska.flog?foto=365675

*Location:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Distance from:*
Bratislava: 380 km
Košice: 76 km
Vienna: 457 km
Budapest: 333 km
Krakow: 188 km
Warsaw: 452 km
Prague: 607 km
Kyjev: 882 km

*Top sights around:*
http://spisskyhrad.com/spisska-kapitula/
http://www.kezmarok.sk/navstevnik/en/pamiatky.htm
http://www.slovenskyraj.sk/obce/spstvrtok/en.html
http://www.vysoketatry.com/obce/ssobota/en.html
http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&idp=3928









by:Baron Prášil 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/barronprasil/5839563355/


SPISSKYHRAD.COM by SPISSKYHRAD.COM, on Flickr









by: Kartuzian http://flog.pravda.sk/kartuzian.flog?foto=252765


080805_112_Spisskyhrad by Adalbert_Krims, on Flickr









by:jrbechthold 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrbechthold/4672087925/


SPISSKYHRAD.COM by SPISSKYHRAD.COM, on Flickr


SPISSKYHRAD.COM by SPISSKYHRAD.COM, on Flickr


spissky hrad by karl.wagner.photography, on Flickr


Spis Castle by zelovoc, on Flickr


Cucina Rustica by PixelPapa, on Flickr









by:BsPeder
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bspeder/6102209535/in/set-72157626824795684


Garden of Spis by Krasny Fotograf, on Flickr


IMG_7118 by TurtleBee-X-24, on Flickr


SPISSKYHRAD.COM by SPISSKYHRAD.COM, on Flickr


Spissky Hrad II by Diaaavelo, on Flickr


SPISSKYHRAD.COM by SPISSKYHRAD.COM, on Flickr


Spis by Diaaavelo, on Flickr









by: Kartuzian http://flog.pravda.sk/kartuzian.flog?foto=300668









by Levoca.sk http://www.levoca.sk/show_foto.php?id=156006









by: Levoca.sk http://www.levoca.sk/show_foto.php?id=155963









by: Levoca.sk http://www.levoca.sk/show_foto.php?id=155929









by: Kartuzian http://flog.pravda.sk/kartuzian.flog?foto=247673


_MG_9796 by vacek37, on Flickr











Levoca by Maciek Laskowski, on Flickr


IMG_5145.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr


Levoca Jan 2011-18.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr


Levoca Jan 2011-36.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr


Levoca Jan 2011-30.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr


DSC_6015.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr









by: Ivanuska http://flog.pravda.sk/ivanuska.flog?foto=294086


Methodist Church Levoca Slovakia by kp-snaps, on Flickr


IMG_5015.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr


Master Paul of Levoča, Virgin Mary from the Nativity scene, c 1510-1515 by DeBeer, on Flickr









White Lady of Levoča by Slovakia Travel: http://www.slovakia.travel/imagegallery.aspx?l=1&io=80638&igo=59079



Stamic quartet-5769.jpg by kp-snaps, on Flickr


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome thread


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

gramercy said:


> awesome thread


Koszi Magyar barát :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That castle is just awesome


----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

great thread and very interesting locations!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Evcharisto, Thanks!

next highlight comes in the evening!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

More to come soon!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Spectacular pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome updates.....thanks.


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Great pics, great thread... I'd like to see more!


----------



## futuros (Mar 5, 2007)

Great work Ubertino.

:applause:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Great thread! Waiting for the rest of 8 sights


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah, updates would be nice.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*TOP 15 sights and places of one very beautiful country in the Heart of EUROPE!*

*7. Banská Štiavnica*

*M agical, breathtaking, mesmerizing and similar synonyms can be used for this town like no other in Europe. Historical jewel located in the heart of Slovakia surrounded by great mountains that gave this former mining town its fame and glorious architecture offers its invitation. Surely one of the most awesome on the continent. And its UNESCO brand guarantee top experience whether you explore its medieval monuments and ecclesiastical jewels, visit local restaurants or "taste" a daily routine of a medieval miner down there . 
*

*Distance from:*
Bratislava – 172 km
Prague – 433 km
Budapest – 144 km
Vienna – 247 km
Warsaw – 559 km
Kyiv – 1139 km

Info: www.banskastiavnica.org

Night at Banska Stiavnica 1 by Vladimir Baier, on Flickr

Banska Stiavnica by Vladimir Meciar, on Flickr

Štiavnica by sulo, on Flickr

Banska Stiavnica City Center (UNESCO) by Tomas Lacika, on Flickr

Banska Stiavnica - Slovakia by Dream Source Studio, on Flickr

A Church in Banska Stavnica by Abdul Rani Abdul Rahim, on Flickr

Banska Stiavnica by Jana Rigóová, on Flickr

Banská Štiavnica by Andrej Duricek, on Flickr

Banska Stiavnica, Dolna ruzova ulica by robert erdelyi, on Flickr

Z Klepačky by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------

